# Anyone want to give me a decent resignation letter sample?



## Hockey (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm sending my far far far away job my resignation immediate.  Not going into details but not really sure what to say.  




> Company Address
> 
> Dear Manager:
> 
> ...




Doing it through email so yeah


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2009)

First, don't resign via email.  I'd send a traditional certified letter.

Dear x,

I hereby tender my resignation from x, effective x.

I sincerely appreciate your support during my employment with x, and wish you and my colleagues all the best.

Sincerely,


----------



## daedalus (Jun 26, 2009)

My version:

Company Name

Dear (to whom it may concern),

Go to hell. 


All the best,

(name)


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 26, 2009)

_To Whom It May Concern,

You're a bunch of tools, and I'm not.  I don't see this working out, as we are just too different.  See you later, losers.

Out_

Please, don't actually use this as a template.  But if you do, please post us a copy and the following response.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2009)

Or, screw the letter, meet with your manager and make intentions clear.





Then ask for his daughters number.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

I suggest a hand delivered letter. Make an appointment to whomever your higher authority is. Most respectable EMS has a resignation process. This may include to have an exit interview, return any equipment and company belongings. As well to settle up your final pay and if any benefits that maybe coming to you. 

Be sure never to burn bridges.... no matter how bad you may want to. 

p.s. be sure to give at the least two weeks notice, if not they can give you an undesirable referrence and or not pay you full. 

R/r 911


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> p.s. be sure to give at the least two weeks notice, if not they ... not pay you full.
> 
> R/r 911



This I highly doubt, as I've yet to hear a company being allowed to withhold money from time you worked because you just upped and quit.


If I worked 40 hours, and quit after a fight with the boss, you bet your butt I'm getting that full 40 hours of work paid.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 26, 2009)

if asked why you're leaving, simply tell them that you're leaving for a "better opportunity". Say nothing more regarding the matter. You should be able to avoid burning any bridges with that approach.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> This I highly doubt, as I've yet to hear a company being allowed to withhold money from time you worked because you just upped and quit.
> 
> 
> If I worked 40 hours, and quit after a fight with the boss, you bet your butt I'm getting that full 40 hours of work paid.



Most companies will but do NOT have to. You left inappropriately as most companies have in their policy of a required two week notification. You broke company policy. They probably have an attorney on retainer.. so yeah, file a grievance.... 

Fight all you want to, then be labeled as a trouble maker. See how far that will get you in EMS? You do know that EMS Administrators may hate each other but they do talk to each other in whom they would hire or not hire.... trust me, it is done all the time. I just did reference checks on 11 applicants. Sure they won't say bad things.. its simple, Just ask would you rehire this person? ... Hell NO! Okay, thanks. No hire. So gripe over a few hundred dollars and ruin your career. 

Your decision. Remember EMS is a very small, small cliquish profession. (yes, even intrastate)

R/r 911


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Or, screw the letter, meet with your manager and make intentions clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds good.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

dupeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh I like the responses.

I have no paycheck coming from this place.  Its part time part time yet they want me to drive up and work "full time" 12 hour shifts.  110 miles away each way, at the closest.    Have a lot more main reasons though, but I just smile and keep my mouth shut.  I was laid off from my main job.  

I have a wedding to pay for.  Time to grow up and get a real job guess  

I just need to get a _decent_ paying job and to settle down.  You can't live on min wage


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 27, 2009)

While I agree that you should never burn bridges and that a nice respectful face to face meeting is best...  Wouldn't it be nice sometimes to just strap a PA system on your car like the Blues Brothers had and drive circles around your (former) places of employement and play something like this as loud as possible?  ^_^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knetbVx5A-Q

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knetbVx5A-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 27, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> 110 miles away each way, at the closest.



Psh, I do that twice a week just for class... not to mention when clinicals start.

And also not to mention that's where my AMR office is...


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> While I agree that you should never burn bridges and that a nice respectful face to face meeting is best...  Wouldn't it be nice sometimes to just strap a PA system on your car like the Blues Brothers had and drive circles around your (former) places of employement and play something like this as loud as possible?  ^_^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knetbVx5A-Q
> 
> [youtube]knetbVx5A-Q[/youtube]




I should just attach that to the email


I've always wanted the best "quit" ever

Just haven't figured out a way to top it.  I mean even the workplace shooting people have a "different way to show it"

(Just kidding, I'm too chickenpoop to even think about doing that, or stupid)


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

Good way to do it?


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/680814/the_best_way_to_quit_your_job_ever/


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 27, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Most companies will but do NOT have to. You left inappropriately as most companies have in their policy of a required two week notification.



Here in California, you are an at-will employee.  Meaning that you can quit and leave with out any notice (with full pay).  But that can also go the other way.  The employer may end your employment with out any warning or any reason.  Yes it is almost the same thing as being laid off.  EDD will have to do a phone interview with you to make sure you did not leave the company on bad terms.  

I know some of you are going to call BS, but I am going throw it right now and yes I have called a lot of lawyer and they all said there is nothing that I can do about it


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm not under contract 


I can leave when I want.  If they refuse to pay me the hours I worked, even if I walk off the job, they are violating the law, and will be paying out a LOT more then my check.  (Not saying this place would try that, just sayin)

If they tell me I can't leave, its borderline kidnapping.  Its happened before in the workplace


----------



## reaper (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with Rid. Make it a respectable letter and leave on good terms. This one may not come back to bite you,but another one may. As he said, EMS is a small world and everyone talks to everyone. Never burn bridges, no matter how much you hate the place.

At will states do not require a two week notice to be given, but it is always a good idea. This shows professionalism and respect. That will get you much farther in the long run.

Watch your pay! A lot of services are now having employees sign training letters, when they start. If you leave before a certain amount of time, they can and will hold money from your last check. This is to recoup money spent to train you for the position. If you do not return any equipment, they can hold money to cover lose. This goes for uniforms too.

So, Write a nice letter. If you are unable to deliver in person, send it by certified mail. Always cover your bases. You may need these people 5 years from now!


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 27, 2009)

Depending on your companies policies any vacation time that you have earned may be payble at half (half the days are paid for the other wasted) if you follow policy when resigning.  When I left a hospital I worked for I did extensive research of the policy before turning in my resignation letter.  When I did turn it in the hospital I worked for threw a huge hissy fit and I ended up quitting the next day (didn't quite make the 2 weeks I intended).  Its always best to leave on good terms.  If you go to websites like Monster and HotJobs and search resignation letters it is a great help.


----------



## reaper (Jun 27, 2009)

Look up your state labor laws. Most have laws as to vacation time payout. Everywhere I have worked, payed 100% of vacation time. Sick time may be the one that is payed 1/4 or 1/2 of what you have.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I'm not under contract
> 
> 
> I can leave when I want.  If they refuse to pay me the hours I worked, even if I walk off the job, they are violating the law, and will be paying out a LOT more then my check.  (Not saying this place would try that, just sayin)
> ...



They can always say that you abandoned your post and place charges or they can immediately fire you. Then from now on, you will have to put that down or when they call for references. Now, who won? 

Sorry, I have been on both sides, you will not win. Sure, you may get your $800 pay check but at the same time end your career. Remember, EMT's are a dime a dozen and a half. Proving that you have been black balled is near if not impossible. It still happens all the time. That is why you will see some get a position and some will not. Word of mouth travels faster than the Internet (actually, one can Google and find a lot about a person) or talk to EMS Administration (on different levels). 

It's much easier to be nice and leave on a nice note. Threatening will never get you anywhere. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 27, 2009)

If you quit, you will get paid at the regular pay time.  If you are fired, they may have to get your last check ready within 24 hours.

Also, for accrued vacation or sick leave, they do not have to pay the full amount.  Some will only pay 50 - 75%.   This is similar to when you have the option to cash out time instead of using it if you have accumulated a considerable amount.

If you feel you have been wronged, appeal in writing by following the steps in your employee handbook and the labor laws.  

As far as the resignation letter, don't burn bridges.   As an EMT-B, there will be many others waiting to take your place and eager to get a few hours experience to say they work on an ambulance or to move on to Paramedic.  The EMT-B is considered entry level and with the amount of hours for training, don't expect pay to be great anywhere.   The grass may not be greener elsewhere either.


----------



## imurphy (Jun 27, 2009)

You catch more flies with honey as they say!!

When I was leaving my last station, after over 4 years, I wrote my super, controller and Ops manager personal letters. 

I only gave them a few days notice that I was leaving. They understood my situation, and were very supportive. They did everything they could to get everything in order before I left. 

But that said I was leaving the country entirely! I wasn't leaving on bad terms at all. 

When I came over here, they even sent me recommendation letters and offered any help with me getting my new job. 

So the shortened version is, write a letter to them. Keep it nice. Even if you are leaving on bad terms. somethign like:

Officer's Name:
Address

Dear Sir (or if you want more casual "Dave" or whatever you call him)

I am writing to you today to advise you of a difficult decision I have come to. In my time in (company name) I have had the oppertunity to experience a lot of new things and I have found it both educational and enjoyable. 

Unfortunately, due to (your reasons, try the difficult commute or somethgin similar), I am unable to continue with (company name).

I would like to extend my thanks to you and the entire team for my position here, and if circumstances change, I would undoubtedly re-apply.

Thank you again


name



Try that!


----------



## rjddvm (Jun 27, 2009)

Be polite and professional, and either deliver the letter in person or send it by traditional mail.  I'd think the >200-mile round trip to work, plus having a wedding coming up, would be sufficient reason if anyone should ask, and no one looks bad that way.

If you want to vent, write a letter saying everything you'd *really* like to say, read it over a few times, and don't send it.  Very therapeutic.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2009)

*Remember Stephen King's observation:*

Even villains feel they are in the right.

Unless there is personal animus involved, no reason not to part amicably. Rid's got good advice, and in fact you should gently insist (as you should have done when you signed up and throughout) that a signed receipt be prepared documenting the status of any equipment or supplies issued by the company in your possession, especially keys, pagers, cell phones and radios.

If they stiff you, booger 'em and move on. I have that card to play since I'll be collecting retirements soon, you don't because you have a life to live.

PS: Good luck on the wedding thing!!  Is she EMS also?


----------



## Sasha (Jun 28, 2009)

Be an adult and quit like an adult, not like a teenager who'se sticking it to the man at McDonalds.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Be an adult and quit like an adult, not like a teenager who'se sticking it to the man at McDonalds.




You're such a party pooper


----------



## Lone Star (Jun 28, 2009)

We're always complaining about not being regarded as professionals....

Professionalism extends beyond the treatments and interventions we perform for our patients!

In this case, a POLITE. well written letter; sent by TRADITIONAL MAIL, (or hand delivered) is required.  Keep the 'bashing' out of it!  There may be a day that you have to approach them with your hat in your hand and ask them to rehire you.  

Even if you never approach them again for employment, you still need to be the professional that you claim to be.  Even if former employers aren't allowed to pass on negative information about you, simply answering 'No' to the question, "Would you rehire this individual?", can and in most cases WILL work against you in future employment endeavors.

Even if this company is the worst company to work for, you MUST present yourself as a professional in order to be taken as a professional.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 28, 2009)

Whatever you do, do it respectfully.  No need to make an enemy when you don't have to.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 29, 2009)

And sent

Not effective immediately


Effective in about well..4 hours


I was pretty straight forward and didn't discuss really why


----------

